# BlueHost ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm just now setting up a site with BlueHost. I know nothing about this and the tutorials are rather overwhelming...I think probably because I don't trust myself to make choices I will regret later.

The type of site it will be is simply a way to sell the jewelry I never wear anymore as well as some old toys I use to use when working with children. There will not be much, under 100 for sure. However, I may want to later help David sell some of his herbs/extracts, though Not sure as yet; so I'ld like to set my site up in such a way that will not make it hard for me to do this down the road should David agree with it.

I would appreciate hearing from those who have used (or are now using) BlueHost as to what you did first and why. I understand I will need what is called "templates" to put in text; however, many years ago I did learn a little html coding and used "Note Tab Light" to create pages. I understand one needs to set up some type of program that will upload whatever pictures I want to put on my site. I understand I will need to set up some type of email (hopefully in a way that will not bring me a lot of spam). I understand I will need some type of buttons that let people buy the items.

The type of computer I'm using is Windows XP with Internet Explorer if that matters.

Thanking you all in advance.............


----------



## nlev85 (Jun 20, 2013)

I use bluehost for hosting and domain only. My email is set up through them but all of my page programming is through wordpress.org. Word press can also be found on you CP main page on bluehost. Hope this helps.


----------



## bruceandis (Jan 20, 2008)

I ran our church's website, which was hosted by Bluehost. I had a good experience with them. Unlike nlev85, I used Bluehost's editor for editing pages and found it worked well.

However, given the relatively small amount of items you're selling, I would suggest you set up a 'store' through Ebay. I believe it would be a lot less hassle than setting up a site and you'll be marketing to people who are going to Ebay for the express purpose of shopping and, likely, buying product. Just my $.02.


----------

